# Happy Birthday my Claudia!!



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

I hope you have the best one ever Claud's you deserve it and more.


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy B-day!!
Cheers!!!!


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Claudia


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Cumpleanos feliz, mi esposa, Claudia ! 

Stuart


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Happy birthday and best wishes for the next year!


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy B-Day!! Enjoy~~


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

happy birthday Claudia. i was thinking of getting you a puppy for your present.........hahahaha


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Happy Birthday C....


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy B'day Claudia!!!!


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> Cumpleanos feliz, mi esposa, Claudia !
> 
> Stuart


FELIZ CUMPLEANOS

proper word order

Que te la pases muy bien


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Girl!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

O.C.D Fishies said:


> I hope you have the best one ever Claud's you deserve it and more.


Aaaawwww my candy cane, thanks so much 



CRS Fan said:


> Cumpleanos feliz, mi esposa, Claudia !
> 
> Stuart


Gracias mi esposo lol



onefishtwofish said:


> happy birthday Claudia. i was thinking of getting you a puppy for your present.........hahahaha


Omg r u kidding, i was thinking on that for your bday lol



TCR said:


> FELIZ CUMPLEANOS
> 
> proper word order
> 
> Que te la pases muy bien


U r right TCR but is que la pases muy bien, u dont need to write "te" but is all good 

Thank u everybody, so nice to c i have so many friends  my facebook is crazy with messeges too lol


----------

